# need help with my humidity



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how i can keep my collared lizards humidity down please help. URGENT.


----------



## Royal-Python85 (May 15, 2009)

Set up some fans on the vents one to drag out the moist air and one to pull in fresh air, there usually around £20

Habistat Mini Fan


----------

